# Graphtec CE5000-60 Registration Marks



## HighArts (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey,

Does anyone know the margin / distance the registration marks need to be from the artwork for the cutter to read them?

When i do a small image in the middle of an A4 document with the registration marks at the edge of the page it reads fine, but if i increase the size of the image to within about 2mm from the edge of the page (and reg marks) it cant find them.

I want to minimise waste so i want to make my design as big as possible so wondered if the reason it wont read the marks is because in needs to be a certain distance from reg marks? 

Printing onto A4 laser transfer paper. Using carrier sheed.

Thanks
Shell x


----------

